# How many hours do you play video games?



## EitherThatOrTrees (May 29, 2017)

Like in a day? A week?

I'm trying to figure out what is a good medium between too little and too much because I believe video games can be good for the brain and sanity.

I think currently I play video games like roughly 26 - 28 hours a week, less on weekdays more on weekends.

I think a good limit is less than 20 hours a week, if you ask me. So like less than 3 hours a day on average.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I just play them when I want to and don't have anything more important to do.

I think it doesn't matter how much time you spend playing as long as that time isn't stopping you from doing more important things. For example if you are prioritising playing games over any kind of socialisation then you have a problem. If you are cancelling appointments, losing sleep or not eating because of games then you are playing too much. 

Delaying a meal once in a while to kill a boss is alright, you should be aware of when things are going too far.


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

EitherThatOrTrees said:


> Like in a day? A week?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what is a good medium between too little and too much because I believe video games can be good for the brain and sanity.
> 
> ...


You're right. Video games are good for the brain and for health if used wisely. Personally I only game for 1 hour a day (sometimes 1.5 hours). I wish I could game for more but I can't. No matter what game I play, I cannot play it for longer than 1 hour no matter how good it is. My brain just instantly gets bored with it after that hour lol.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Stopped it altogether since the beginning of December. So almost a month now with 0 hours played. 

I used to play 24/7 pretty much. -Sleep time

It feels good and I'm not planning to go back to it for a long while.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

0 Been years since I've played.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

3 hours per week on average these days?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Skygrinder said:


> Stopped it altogether since the beginning of December. So almost a month now with 0 hours played.
> 
> I used to play 24/7 pretty much. -Sleep time
> 
> It feels good and I'm not planning to go back to it for a long while.


Same here. Quit completely a while ago and no plans to go back. Most of my games are uninstalled already. I don't miss playing them too much, except maybe on really boring days. But then I just do something else.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

I play video games until I feel a burning sensation in my anus.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Same here. Quit completely a while ago and no plans to go back. Most of my games are uninstalled already. I don't miss playing them too much, except maybe on really boring days. But then I just do something else.


Yeah, same here.










Just OS and some programs left on the PC.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Won't be long now until I get a new graphics card so I should go back to gaming pretty soon. Be that as it may, I probably won't be able to put in the hours I used to in my younger years again.

2-3 hours per day [if you can spare them] don't sound too bad to me, I would clock in 4 or 5 hours (sometimes even more) on the weekends/in the summer holidays.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Alot less than merely a few years ago. 

I put it down to the state of the modern industry...Or maybe I'm just getting older.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

cubsfandave said:


> I play video games until I feel a burning sensation in my anus.


:lol

--

I don't know. It varies a lot depending on how into the game I am/if I'm playing anything atm. I definitely tend to lose track of time when I play something I'm really enjoying.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Used to be 24/7 for 10 years or until I passed out , now its only an hour or 2 a day at the most.


----------



## Sky Blue (Sep 17, 2017)

Maybe a half-hour a day, maybe a few hours a day. It depends on what's going on in my real and virtual life.

I don't think the hours matter as long as you have other interests, and don't neglect other aspects of your life for more game time.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Averaging over the last 6 years: I play almost exactly 1 hour/day. ... That's across months at a time where I played nothing and weeks at a time were I played ... excessively.

What you say is a good limit seems very reasonable to me.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

I used to be an avid gamer. But i havent played online games for aprox. a year. Im 32 and i think it is time for me to do other things. Now instead of gaming i watch youtube videos, which is still a waste of time for me and i get bored easier. 
I wish i could get use to read books, but no success so far.

Didnt know gaming is good for the brain and mental health overall, so this is a sweet excuse to start playing again. Cannt deny i miss the old days when i would launch the game and just enjoy it. Keep in mind this can turn into addiction easily. 
2 hours a day is fine i guess


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Somewhere around 50-60 hours per week I'd guess. Basically all of my free time.

If it's what you enjoy then don't let anyone tell you what is "too little or too much." There is no such thing; just do what you enjoy.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe an hour or two a week and only on my days off. Having played video games since I was about 4 or 5 they really don't "do it" for me anymore my main thing nowadays is reading books. 

In regards to how many hours you should put into video games a week I don't think it really matters as long as you aren't neglecting your real life duties that need to be taken care of (hygiene, work, school, etc).


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

Not much honestly. Probably a few hours on the week, probably averaging 5 hours? I would like to put more time into video games, but I'm pretty busy with work and school..so I have less time to commit.


----------



## TheLogicalKnell (Jan 2, 2018)

Gaming IS MY LIFE. When I was working at the warehouse I was maybe playing 3 to 4 hours a day. Mostly playing OverWatch. Then the rest of my time on Netflix/Youtube.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Not very often. Maybe an hour a week if that.

(I just got a 3DS for Christmas too LOL)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

cubsfandave said:


> I play video games until I feel a burning sensation in my anus.


Rumor has it that this effect comes from eating a lot of Taco Bell. Even the farts burn.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I use to play about an hour or two hours per day. I however have stopped playing games altogether for the past several years. I could not find myself in the mood and motivation to play it. I keep thinking of playing games again. That will probably give me something to look forward to every day. It might help better my mood and motivation.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

~4 hours per day.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Usually less than two hours a day. I haven't felt like doing anything lately except for my MMO dailies.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

I haven’t played a video game in 2 1/2 months because of my depression but I’m thinking on starting with Pokemon moon soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

It depends on how motivated I am, probably less than 2 hours a day


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

I have probably logged around 35K hours of gaming during my entire life. Usually 4h per day on average these times (peaked at 10hr a day during school vacations/NEET period).


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I probably play around 20 hours per week. I used to put in 60 plus per week.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I used to have more time before I had a steady job. In high school and college, especially during the summer, it was a bit excessive (Lost touch with old friends, bad SA led to not making new ones, so games were a good escape). I kind of miss the freedom of staying up late, sleeping in, and playing whenever. I haven't found anything *that* good lately to play though. I'd like to set aside some time to though. It's been easier to just replay old games on a handheld system lately.


----------



## Lord Scaphy (Jan 13, 2018)

Even with a regular job I was clocking in around 2 hours a day but I've recently burnt out and haven't switched on the console in a while. I'm more interested in shorter campaigns nowadays; I bought Xenoblade Chronicles a while back and I have no idea if I'm even going to attempt to tackle it or not.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Zero right now. Haven't played games in quite a while. I miss some games though. For now, I'm not going back until my situation is a lot better in my real life.


----------



## Denob (Oct 4, 2015)

EitherThatOrTrees said:


> Like in a day? A week?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what is a good medium between too little and too much because I believe video games can be good for the brain and sanity.
> 
> ...


I currently play a ton probably 5 hours+ a day


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

it would depend on your age, if you are an adult and you spend more than 10 minutes playing a video game per day then you are a boring ****.


----------



## Delicious yams (Jan 1, 2018)

Not sure about weekly but I average at least maybe 7 hours a day when I don't want to do anything. When I feel like being productive then maybe 2 hours at most. I've been getting better at being productive lately though.


----------



## Jimb086 (Feb 6, 2018)

My gaming is erratic. I haven't played one in weeks. Sometimes when I do it's only for 30 min. Sometimes I'll play about an hour. Sometimes I play 4. Usually once I finish a game I won't start another for a while either. When I was younger though I'd play through an entire day if it was a game I really liked.


----------



## anonymoususer2 (Feb 13, 2018)

An hour a day on weekdays; Too drunk to play on Saturday, too hungover to play on Sunday.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Used to play 5 hours a day during free days but ever since anxious behaviors, procrastination, and the lack of pleasure got to me I'm down to about 1 hour per day. Sometimes I feel too tired to get up and turn on the console. I have untouched games here that have been sitting on my shelf since last year. I miss the PS1 and PS2 days when I seemingly enjoyed the heck out of everything. Now, it feels meh I'd rather just lay in bed and stare at the ceiling.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can get out of control with it. If a game is really good, I can play from sun up till sundown no problem.


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

3 hours usually


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

Is all night long a legit answer.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

dreamer97 said:


> Is all night long a legit answer.


The most legit answer there is.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Depends, comes in waves for me where I might go months without playing anything then play up to 3 hours a day for periods. Usually comes down to a new release which tickles my fancy, single player RPG generally.

Currently playing kingdom come deliverance quite a lot, damn fun. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

Usually I play 2-3 hours and then I just lose interest to the game. I often play CS GO. Good competitive attitude, great economy, and generally fun gameplay with a reputable series name behind it. CS GO got big after Valve fixed bugs and balance issues. Now I want to create own team and get some money. I know that with https://dreamteam.gg/csgo/teams it's possible. Now my gamer skills come in handy.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

If i follow my limit and rules,i can play up to 6 hours a week,cause i was addicted to gaming once years before so i don't want to repeat my mistake.I only play Fifa football because football is also my hobby,i don't touch other games.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been averaging around 30-35 hours a week lately. Amazing that I still find time to play nowadays.


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

3 hours a day usually if im playing any video games that day. Ill play every other day or so. I think a healthy amount is an amount that doesnt get in the way of your responsibilities or relationships


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

I stopped completely for 8 months, but now I'm unemployed and I started again.
I try to play no more than 2 hours/day though... videogames has been for me a great distraction since high school, but I feel like they're fogging my brain and promoting my social isolation even further.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I spend much more time purusing the interwebs than playing video games. I spend perhaps 1 hour a day, on average, playing games? It's erratic. Oftentimes I'll play short bursts, sometimes I'll play for 4 hours straight.


----------



## devineStream89 (Apr 1, 2018)

7-15 hours. I could easily sit on a good Xbox one game day and night. Though I know my boundaries and I prioritise studying over games. I used to be addicted to video games managing a solid 20-30 hours and over.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh dear my life seems to be being sucked into a black hole where time does not exist, I wonder what could be the cause...


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

2 or 3 maybe?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I only play video games one time a week or so, and usually 3 hours max per session, sometimes just as low as 1.

People for whatever reason usually assume I play video games a ton and are shocked when I tell them that.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

When I used to play Starcraft II, I played for an entire afternoon or night (~6 hours) 
This was a long time ago though and I couldn't possibly waste this much time on one thing anymore.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

I game as much as i have spare down time and especially if my insomnia is kicking my buns.
it's not the only pass time i have, i have many(jogging/walking, anime/manga, reading) but it is the one that i end up doing the most.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Like, none. But I'm on the computer browsing away for like most of the day, however.


----------



## MystikMyst (Jun 4, 2017)

Depends on how I feel that day or if my friends are playing too. I play League of Legends so if my friends are on playing I'll keep on playing with them unless I have a particularly bad game then I'll take a break for the night or few hours.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Depends on how much I like the game and how it reconstructs itself within the playthrough. 
Skyrim - I remember playing it for 8 hours without a break. Yeah.
Mortal Kombat 9 - about 5 hours long sessions with me swearing and cursing all the time. 
Persona 5 - 5-8 hours sessions of pure joy.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't play regularly anymore, but every now and then I'll pick something up and play about 3 hours a day-ish for a while.


----------



## Takamei (Sep 7, 2016)

I've barely touched any video games for the past year or so. I probably average about an hour a week playing, if that. Unfortunately I haven't really reinvested all of that free time into anything productive, I just waste several hours on the internet each day instead. I've now reached the point where playing actually feels productive by comparison.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Takamei said:


> I've barely touched any video games for the past year or so. I probably average about an hour a week playing, if that. Unfortunately I haven't really reinvested all of that free time into anything productive, I just waste several hours on the internet each day instead. I've now reached the point where playing actually feels productive by comparison.


Playing is productive. Even if you play your typical multiplayer shooters, it helps with your reflexes and somewhat distracts you from depression and makes you feel better. 
I personally find multiplayer games less productive, but they are good, too.

Games with stories and puzzles, on the other hand, are ultra-productive. Pretty much anything with a good story is improving your personality and this process should never stop. There's always a chance that next game is going to touch you in terms of its story and every touch, every situation from that game will be yet another brick of changing you.

I was someone who thought that friends are not needed. A lot of anime and games slowly convinced me otherwise with Persona 5 being a final heavy hitter that completely changed my view on friendship and many other things.

So, playing games is productive.


----------



## Takamei (Sep 7, 2016)

Sliusarek said:


> Games with stories and puzzles, on the other hand, are ultra-productive. Pretty much anything with a good story is improving your personality and this process should never stop. There's always a chance that next game is going to touch you in terms of its story and every touch, every situation from that game will be yet another brick of changing you.
> 
> I was someone who thought that friends are not needed. A lot of anime and games slowly convinced me otherwise with Persona 5 being a final heavy hitter that completely changed my view on friendship and many other things.
> 
> So, playing games is productive.


If you never enact those lessons in reality though, they don't really serve much purpose. Looks like you have good taste in videogames though.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Takamei said:


> If you never enact those lessons in reality though, they don't really serve much purpose. Looks like you have good taste in videogames though.


Reality is ambiguous.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## holos (Apr 18, 2018)

I can play 10-12 hours per day


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Zero.


----------



## KhenNa (Apr 19, 2018)

Depends if there's i game i'm hyped for, so i can play nothing at all for a whole month, or play above 5 hours if there's something worth playing


----------

